# List of New Tyranid Stuff!



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've just got a letter from miniwargaming with has a list of what they are getting from GW for the new Nids.

Tyranid Codex
Tyranid Ravener Brood - 3 Plastic Figures
Tyranid Gargoyle Brood - 10 Plastic Figures
Tyranid Trygon - 1 Plastic Figure
Tyranid Pyrovore - 1 Metal Figure
Tyranid Termagant Brood - 12 Plastic Figures
Tyranid Hormagaunt Brood - 12 Plastic Figures
Tyranid Venomthrope - 1 Metal Figure
Tyranid Hive Guard - 1 Metal Figure

New Tyranid Battleforces which has
-3 Warriors
-16 Termagaunts
-16 Hormagaunts
-8 Genestealers
-Ripper Swarms


Hmmm, I wonder what a Pyrovore and a Venomthrope is?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

There are Pics on other threads. The Pyrovore is apparantly like the Biovore but bigger + fire, and the Venomthrope is like the Zoanthrope but more CC based, with a ton of Lash whips, which if the new rules are correct is a BEAST in CC


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

bobss said:


> more CC based, with a ton of Lash whips, which if the new rules are correct is a BEAST in CC


Care to explain that please?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Sure. Basically it is rumoured (although the reliable type of rumour) that the Venomthrope has 4 Lashwips, Toxin Sacs and is a Psyker. Now Lash Wips can apparantly target individual models, either reducing said models number of attacks like now, or somehow granting the Venomthrope an extra attack, so that would give it roughly 8 attacks. To me the first option seems more likely.


----------



## CQBean (Mar 16, 2009)

new battleforce looks weak! as in the models.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

They got rid of the Carnifex from the battleforce, there's only one word to describe that and its to rude to be in this post.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

My theory is that they removed the Carnifex from the box because A, its going to be tougher, no need to spam it to make it effective B, 'nids are going to be a real horde army, meaning that you'll need craploads of the models in the box C, Warriors are going to be more useful than at the moment. I think this box is meant to be your monthly army upgrade, not a starter box (somewhat like the CSM box, though I'd be happier if they dropped the Possessed for a Rhino).


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

i thot by that rumours discription it would let it choose who it attacks in close combat (wich imo would be pretty cool; bye bye power fists) and i hope they give it useful psychic powers, warp blast was not worth the points and all our support powers were very situational, i hope they give him a buff power (kinda like warp time)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

warp blast not worth its points!! sacrilege.
I might have thought about zoanthropes with synapse and psy scream from time to time but then I always come back to 1 of them plus warp blast- catach a marine unit in the open and you have a lot of dead marines... which even if you dont get to use is great for fear purposes (keeping hte enemy MEQs hiding away in cover).
Though I do agree that putting warp blast on the tyrant is not a great plan (regardless of points) either you are a shooty tyrant and so cant fire your guns with warp blast or you're a combat tyrant and want to be running...

would be nice to have a greater variety of psychic powers for the nids, just to add some variation to their play.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Also the new Battleforce is listed on Wayland Games as costing £60 if you buy from GW, £50 if you buy from them. £10 more expensive than every other 'Force out there... probably the start of a pattern as well. Urgh.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

paying uhh what was it. 60 points? for a 2 wounded warb blaster usually fell short for me (tho i always use them) i just dont know if there worth it and like i said our none synapse support powers are kinda lame (Tho my zoanthrope once killed 12 sisters by winning combat and sweeping)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

LOL!

Dont think this will be a one off guys. The Beastmen (BoC) battalion has no, yes no large models. So no, new plastic Mino`s or anything. Its just Beast heards and Bestigors, and is a complete rip off, with you saving f- all too.

What next? The OK box having nought but knoblars?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I wish the old IG Box set was still around, the catachan one gave ya 2 Walkers at least instead of one, and the Cadians had a Leman Russ. Oh well, Ebay may have use models but a little Paint Strip, I get more than GW ever could give me for those prices.


----------



## 'Nid mistress (Dec 2, 2009)

im really glad i got a battleforce before they got rid of the carnifex in it. So does this mean that the Trygon will be listed in the book?


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

'Nid mistress said:


> im really glad i got a battleforce before they got rid of the carnifex in it. So does this mean that the Trygon will be listed in the book?


From what I've heard, yes. The Trygon will most likely follow a similar route to the Valkyrie, in that it will become a monstrous creature for normal games, yet have the option to be a Gargantuan Creature in Appoc games (The Valk became a skimmer, yet can still go flyer in Appoc).

I was told repeatedly, from many different sources both inside and outside GW that there would be a new plastic Tyrant. But from what the last few days have yielded as far as speculation, it seems that the Tyrant isn't happening.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Plastic Tyrant could be "Second wave". Like the Plastic Nurgle and Tzeentch demons... oh, wait...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Like the Plastic Nurgle and Tzeentch demons... oh, wait...


From what ive heard Plastic Plaguebearers and Horrors are miles off. We (Daemon Players) will most likely get more metals rammed down our throats, although by GW`s standards lately the metals are very impressive. e.g. Space wolves, Skaven and Nid minis (Ok Canis sucked, but overall )


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bobss said:


> From what ive heard Plastic Plaguebearers and Horrors are miles off. We (Daemon Players) will most likely get more metals rammed down our throats...


I luuuuuurve pweter models so Im all happy! :grin:

On a sidenote though, wonder how long GW actually can hold on the Mounted Daemonettes and the Daemon Prince...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow they have upped the price of the battle force by £10 removed a £25 model and replaced it with £10 of guants ? Also to buy the stuff separate it costs £63 so you are saving a massive £3 by buying the battle force


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

4.7% saving - better than nothing, but VAT is going up again so really not enough to make a difference.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Tim/Steve said:


> warp blast not worth its points!! sacrilege.


It's all but mandatory but thats because it's the best of a bad anti tank bunch, not because it's actually any good.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

darklove said:


> 4.7% saving - better than nothing, but VAT is going up again so really not enough to make a difference.


old battle force models were £78 bought as individual kits cost £50
new battle force £63 if bought individual for £60


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

all looks good. Gunna be annoying when all the newbies start pouring into our lovely tyranid list forum


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

As with the Skaven release, I really like the metals. They are much more full of life and detailed than before. Though, the Trygon/Mawloc is of course the main attraction, its these little gribblies that have stole the show for me  And I cant wait for the rules on all three, especially the Hive Guard. From the sound of it, they seem like the kind of guys that could hold an objective really well, while putting out a decent amount of fire too, and take a fair deal of punishment.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

OddJob said:


> It's all but mandatory but thats because it's the best of a bad anti tank bunch, not because it's actually any good.


warp blasts best point is the S5 AP3 blast- zoanthrope is like a 2W terminator which supports the rest of the army and carries an awesome anti-MEQ weapon... for 20pts I wish warp blast was an option for terminators (if it was then it really would b 'broken' in the worst way).


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

problem with warpblast bieng a meq killer is that well...every nid is a meq killer in CC


----------



## Majin (Jun 21, 2009)

Well i have seen a few of the rules and profiles and well I don´t like it but that might be because I don´t play tyras^^

Warpblast is now a Str 10 Ap 1 lance and Zoas have bs4 

The hiveguards have bs4 as well str8 ap4 assault 2 range of 36 and they don´t need line of sight (so u won´t get a coversave if u aren´t actually in cover^^)
They´ll cost about 50-60 points.

the mawloc will cost 140 points and can deepstrike if it does u can place a plate anywhere and if it touches a model of a unit, each model in the unit gets a hit with str6 and ds2 -_- it has the fall back special rule and can go back into reserve ^^


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

BS4 Zoanthropes? I'm... actually so pleased that I'm tempted to start Tyranids. I won't of course, but that's still really cool and badass.

I'm really happy for Tyranid players - they're _finally_ getting some realistic options for dealing with armor. A Marine army with three Rhinos and a Land Raider is very difficult to deal with right now, but this will all change before long. 

And no, my Daemons aren't jealous. Not at all...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

BS4 doesnt sound much of an improvement on BS3 but hopefully it'll make zoanthropes pretty damn lethal... currently needing to pass a Ld test, get 4+ to hit, penetrate then get a 5-6 on the damage table to destroy the target means that they almost never kill much of anything (a mighty 13% chance to destroy a rhino... if no cover or psychic hoods).... BS4 and AP1 would double that straight off the bat, even if you still have to take psychic tests.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Those Zoanthropes better be atleast 75 points. I'm wondering how tyranids are getting these weapons that are more powerful than railguns and better protected. I'm going to be disappointed if the bugs go from worst to first in the tank killing department. Sorry, just baffled as to the development of new codices.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

zoanthropes are meant to be losing their 2+ save to have a 3+invulnerable instead... or so I heard and probably no more immunity to instant death, so they are arguably easier to kill (from personal experience my zoanthropes rarely got shot by AP2 weapons- MCs make much more eye catching targets).

As for new codexes- new is better, so rich people get the new army.. so new will always have more shiny stuff then old. When the Tau codex gets redone that'll be something to see- since they are meant to be the best armed army in the galaxy they'll really have to have some cool stuff to stay in line with fluff and the other newer dexes.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

It's okay if Zoanthropes die easier - they can be taken in larger numbers, and they're cheap in points. 

Let's just hope that they don't each count as a Kill Point. uke:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

BS4 Zoanthropes? YES!!!!!

I have been waiting for that for ever! How can something with a brain that size be expected to be BS3 :cray:


----------



## BananaKing (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I heard that only the creatures that give off synapse are going to be immune to ID, creatures in synapse range but don't relay synapse itself are not immune. So are they not making zoanthropes synapse creatures anymore?


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

i think the zoanthopes will have the option to be deployed seperate but could maby stay in groups to deny killpoints and BS 4?!?! so many times have i worked hard to get in focus blast range just to miss


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

Underground Heretic said:


> Those Zoanthropes better be atleast 75 points. I'm wondering how tyranids are getting these weapons that are more powerful than railguns and better protected. I'm going to be disappointed if the bugs go from worst to first in the tank killing department. Sorry, just baffled as to the development of new codices.


 zoanthropes are far from the best tank hunters in the game. they can still get one shotted by a lass cannon/ a single volley of bolters should down it t4 3+save its slow and its still short range 

its just now we finally get a reward for succeeding at sending a zoanthrope slow to a tank


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

flankman said:


> zoanthropes are far from the best tank hunters in the game. they can still get one shotted by a lass cannon/ a single volley of bolters should down it t4 3+save its slow and its still short range
> 
> its just now we finally get a reward for succeeding at sending a zoanthrope slow to a tank


I agree with this. The new Zoanthropes don't sound overpowered at all. Sure, an S10 AP1 blast with the Lance rule is mean, but keep in mind that the Zoanthrope still needs to pass a psychic test, get into range without dying (hard when everyone knows exactly what you're trying to do) pass the roll to hit, glance/penetrate the armor and then roll high enough on the damage table to inconvenience the enemy (usually Weapon Destroyed or better).

For the Tau, Zoanthropes should be easily dealt with. A single unit of Fire Warriors firing 12 shots should, statistically speaking, nearly kill the Zoanthrope (12 shots = 6 hits, 4 wounds, 1 failed save). Add in fire from a Devilfish with smart missiles or something and you're pretty much good to go.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I dont believe anything on this thread where's the source for the Str 10 AP 1 Lance on a Zoanthrope?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

not much of a leap of imaginationto go from S10 AP2 to S10 AP1 lance... and any nid player will tell you that BS3 just isnt enough for zoanthropes, they are effectively the mainstay ranged anti-tank that nids have and even firing 3 at a target you are lucky to do much of anything to it.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> not much of a leap of imaginationto go from S10 AP2 to S10 AP1 lance... and any nid player will tell you that BS3 just isnt enough for zoanthropes, they are effectively the mainstay ranged anti-tank that nids have and even firing 3 at a target you are lucky to do much of anything to it.


Your absolutely correct. BS3 isn't enough for a shit ton of units in 40K. I'm also a Nids player at heart. Nids have always struggled more with ranged AV then most other armies. Thats because they're close combat evil or at least ment to be.

I just want to know where the source of the information is coming from because it's a stretch of imagination for me that Zoanthropes would recieve both Lance (a special rule exclusive to other armies) and AP1 (something else the Tyranids dont have)

I would believe the BS4 or the AP1, but not the Lance or all 3.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Tbh it sounds like the 'thrope needs a decent anti tank weapon. In my limited experiance the venom cannon has alot to be desired aswell!


----------



## BananaKing (Jan 21, 2009)

Vennom cannon is best used against orks or DE, against other armies, it can only buy yoyu time to kill the tanks in cc


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

now venom cannon are gona be 1 blast instead of 2 shots, also i hope the point cost for a shooty fex goes down(since barbed strangler also got a str nerf and from ap 5 to 4....who cares eldar and fire warriors are usually in transports also

so ya i hope the cost goes down or my barbed+vannom cannon carnifex(my only one) is going to be useless


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

i expect my 3 2nd ed converted boomfex are going to have to get re-converted... crushing claws look interesting but since I have exactly 1 (!!) of them I doubt that'll happen. Most likely is that I'll just convert them back to screamer-killers.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> I would believe the BS4 or the AP1, but not the Lance or all 3.


I really have to agree with you here, it's definitely not going to be a lance, otherwise they'd be killing land raiders 25% of the time, and doing serious damage to them a full 50% of the time. Even if they're easy to kill, 3 of them would be able to shut down a raider in a turn very reliably, so they'd have to be really expensive, or they'd be really over powered.

St. 10, ap 1 I could definitely see though, and even that makes them a bloody good tank hunter, with their new BS4. Anyone actually seen the new dex?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think it's all that unrealistic to expect the Zoanthropes to have S10 AP1 Lance weaponry. The power isn't quite as reliable as people make it out to be. First the Zoanthrope needs to pass a psychic test (and we have no way of knowing that their Ld is in fact 10). It then needs to hit (which'll only happen 66% of the time) and then successfully glance or penetrate. Also, keep in mind that since Zoanthropes are rumored to only have 4 Toughness and 2 Wounds, it'll be rather easy to take them out. Protected by a 3+ Invulnerable saves, you only need to inflict an average of 6 wounds on them to bring 'em down - not hard even with weapons like heavy bolters and similar. Oh, and then there's the whole no _Eternal Warrior_ thing. It'll only take one krak missile or whatever to bring them down.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

that could mean a decent drop in points for them then? be able to field a squad of antitank 'thropes?


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

All I have read makes me VERY happy I started nids this summer. I haven't bought any Zoans or Raveners or Lictors yet, and the my gaunts and GS will be easy to convert....I just hope they don't nerf down my 12 shot, "Nothing lives!" Tyrant.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I'm hoping for large unit sizes, I just got the spray gun so I can paint lots and lots and lots of minis really fast to take advantage of the new Codex


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Nine Zoanthropes here I come


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Is anyone annoyed at how the Tyranid Elites is now packed? I mean certain choices could easily have been Heavy Support like Zoanthropes or Pyrovores or Fast Attack like Lictors. They all seem useful for different situations, though im guessing Hive Guard and Zoanthropes will be better, anti-infantry/tank.... Im still getting a Pyrovore, it looks immense, and id love to just hurl it into combat....


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually im quite happy the zoanthropes are elite choices now, i can pack more fexes and big gribbly monsters into the force now


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Eh, most armies are getting packed Elite sections now. Look at Blood Angels or the new Space Wolves - practically everything that you want to take is an Elites choice (and with Wolves, taking _any_ Wolf Guard immediately uses up one of your Elite slots ).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Is that not how we want it to be though- after all the whole point of elites is that they are the shiny stuff of the army. Troops should be mainstay, boring units... heavy should be heavily armed but basic, fast attack should be fast _but_ elites should be the things with all the cool special rules, deployment options, and the better weapons.
For my mind everything in the elites section should be shiny enough for everyone to want to take them (even if they arent competetive they should be fun or different enough for people to want to use) or else what are they doing as elites. Having more options in the elites section is just GW giving us more of the things we want.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

yet stealers are still troops  (they fight like uber elites  )


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Well, there is special Genestealers in Elites, if my memory of my 4th ed dex serves me right its... Ymargrl? or something, some moon(s), from the rumours they seem to have additional rules that allow them to ''evolve'' every round...


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Elites...it's the place for WIN.
Still,I do object to zoanthropes being moved.They are HEAVY support.Reallly heavy,if the rumours are true.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Zoanthropes aren't a Heavy Support choice. I never got that at all, I like it better this way. The Pyrovore is the one that should be moved, if any.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> I would believe the BS4 or the AP1, but not the Lance or all 3.


Id third (did I miss anyone?) this saying. All of those at the same time, regardless of 18" and a psycic test, sounds too much. Specially the Lance detail imo. Lance is perfectly balanced on S8 weapons: better against heavy targets but a bit worse against low AV-things when compared to Lascannons. 
Giving S10 lance means glancing hits on 2, and pens on 3+ against _every vehicle in the game_ which smells way over the top to me:no:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Id third (did I miss anyone?) this saying. All of those at the same time, regardless of 18" and a psycic test, sounds too much. Specially the Lance detail imo. Lance is perfectly balanced on S8 weapons: better against heavy targets but a bit worse against low AV-things when compared to Lascannons.
> Giving S10 lance means glancing hits on 2, and pens on 3+ against _every vehicle in the game_ which smells way over the top to me:no:


Not vs Monoliths :victory:


----------

